# Zhaobao Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2006)

I have said before on MT when talking about Tai chi as a martial art that if you come across a true Zhaobao Tai Chi practitioner you likely have a fighter on your hands. 

I happen to come across these today and thought I should post them 
This is Zhaobao.

Tuishoudao Zhaobao Taijiquan (Tuishoudao = Push hands)




 
Zhaobao taiji introduction (short version of above)




 
Zhaobao push hand




 
Zhaobao Taiji Push-hand techniques  (this was posted before)




 
zhaobao taiji wanghai zhou - Part of one of the Zhaobao forms


----------

